# New Caledonia plants?



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know or perhaps tried to make a area specific viv? Just wondering having my crested geckos which are from New Caledonia thought it would be cool to replant a tank with all the flora from the area. But i have no clue where to start to look. Did a couple of web searches but seemed more travel sight-ish sites came up.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've tried creating a New Caldonian flora species list... The task is super, super daunting. I asked around to a few guys who specialize in this sort of thing but no luck.  A lot of the species that are well known on the island are very hard to come by.

Some info:
New Caledonia rain forests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MBG New Caledonia: Origin of the New Caledonian Flora

New Caledonia Endemic Vascular Plant Genera Checklist

Anyone have more info on this?


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for info. If it isn't to busy tomorrow would love to talk at show and here your thoughts on crested Gecko vivs, what works and doesn't.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

GeckoElements said:


> Thanks for info. If it isn't to busy tomorrow would love to talk at show and here your thoughts on crested Gecko vivs, what works and doesn't.


You are in Mass? Excellent! We'll talk tomorrow.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the EXACT idea i had when i built my first viv! (Still havnt built a second but im about to).

I have two gargoyle geckos that i built a viv/palu hybrid tank out of in an exo 18" cube. I would love to find a way to replant it to be reflective of the new caledonian biotope.

Please make a new thread or PM me with any info you could find!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

InHoc1855 said:


> viv/palu hybrid


thats just a paludarium...


It is fairly difficult to find biotopic plants and the like, especially from a place that is still fairly "new" and hasnt been researched as much as other places...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

For right now, the only plant that comes to mind that I'm sure is obtainable and would grow in a terrarium is Hoya limoniaca...

Hoya limoniaca


----------

